# посоветуйте: модем ADSL без проблем совместимый с linux

## bobdva

Собираюсь подключится к интернет через ADSL интересует какой модем взять, чтобы не было танцев с бубнами и прочей фигнёй (т.е чтобы "дрова" под него принципиально были и его видело/понимало ядро и система в целом)

маны под ADSL vs Linux читаю

----------

## Camp

у меня Zyxel OMNI ADSL LAN EE

собрал ядрышко с ppp поставил rp-pppoe и все работает  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ernillew

Любой LAN логично?

А USB это и не модемы, например у тех что МТУ студентам со скидками давало просто все делается софтверно загружая в память прошивку мопеда, ну разве это модем?

----------

## dish

Согласен, это как с вынь-модемами

Только USB дешевле, чем LAN  :Smile: 

Маленький хинт:

на Митинском рынке продают б/у LAN-ADSL модемы по отличным ценам. Несколько друзей там брали, никаких проблем.

----------

## Ernillew

Dish, да ладно зачем б/у?

D-Link я свой брал за 50 баксов, это тебе не ZyXEL за 75-100, зато там стоит тоже GNU/Linux и я знаю что в модеме  :Smile: 

----------

## Daimondie

Через eagle-usb можно без проблем подключить Huawei SmartAX MT810.

----------

## Tariel

Главное не USB. Желательно с возможностью использования как роутер, тогда не будешь заморачиваться с настройкой ppp и rp-pppoe.  Уже третий год юзаю ECI B-Focus 270, за это время сменил трёх провайдеров ADSL в двух странах и никаких проблем. В своё время получил как бридж от провайдера, перенастроил на роутер, один раз забиваешь настройки провайдера и при включении через 20-30 сек. уже в сети. До этого был USB, так под офтопом мучался, а под линуксом вообще не смог настроить.

----------

## africa

 *Tariel wrote:*   

> Желательно с возможностью использования как роутер.

  батя не гони так сильно такая лажа никому не нужна потому как тормозить будет сматчно когда по 1000 сесий за раз открывать. качкам такова гавна ненада

----------

## viy

2africa: О! Вы говорите по-французки?

----------

## rusxakep

Сижу на стриме - юзаю DLink G604T - очень удобно:

сам комп через кабель

друзья и КПК через Wifi

все быстро и надежно.

BTW: Позволяет юзать себя как роутер и как прозрачный мост. Выбрал первый вариант - благо pppOe ставить не надо.

----------

## Davidov

 *Quote:*   

> у меня Zyxel OMNI ADSL LAN EE
> 
> собрал ядрышко с ppp поставил rp-pppoe и все работает 

 

А можно было настроить как роутер (см. http://www.exler.ru/expromt/17-08-2004.htm, под линуксом ни чем не отличается) и ничего даже не ставить (по желанию даже DHCP клиента поднять, чтоб не задавать статический IP).

Zyxel рулит. D-LINK у многих виснет.  :Sad: 

(сейчас в меня полетят камни, но сам видел людей у которых вис, с руками у них все в порядке; вот почему-то Zyxel не виснет ни у кого)

----------

## Ernillew

Davidov, а я у себя видел совершенно не виснуший D-Link и виснущие ZyXEL...

А вообще на ZyXEL какая-то невразумительная своя OS, а на D-Link стоит GNU/Linux в котором лично я уверен, а если надо будет и прошивку сделаю сам новую  :Smile: 

----------

